# 66 GTO Tri Power Small oil pan leak



## jgotzens (Jul 15, 2014)

Got a small leak in oil pan gasket. I know eventually it needs to be addressed, but was wondering how effective the Stop Leak products are and if any are recommended higher than others.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

First, have you tried to re-torque the pan bolts? They can loosen up. Are you sure it is not a rear main seal? Leaking here means replacing. The front seal at the crank snout can also be an area to leak as it dries out or cuts into the crank snout and can seep oil.

Stop leak of any kind is not an answer. Some of these additives use stuff that soften or swell rubber parts which to me spells quick fix but long term deterioration. Some use particle additives that float around and supposedly stop the leak by clotting it. What else does it clot as it goes throughout your engine? And won't the oil filter remove a lot of what is supposed to clot the leak?

I think saw dust will work as I have read this is a trick used by shady salesmen.:biggrin2:

Some of these additives may indeed seemingly work as I have used stop leak in radiators, it stopped the leak, but it also clogs other things. So some may work, but at what cost to the rest of your engine? Simple answer would be to stay away from any form of stop leak additives and see if tightening something might do the trick and if not, replacement/repair is the only true fix.:thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2!! Stop leak works by partially decomposing the rubber, causing it to expand. (like when you put oil on a rubber glove. It expands, but is much weaker. Partially decomposed. Stop leak will not work with rope-type seals or cork seals (which your Pontiac's lower end is sealed with).


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

It's impossible to own a muscle car without getting dirty once in a while. The alternative is that it's impossible to get it fixed elsewhere for cheap. Keep it right and you back up your bet (investment in time, $$$$, fun).


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

If its a small leak id let it leak before dumping that trash in there.. Btw BOP sells a nice one piece gasket for the oil pan. I actually changed mine with the motor in the car, wasnt too bad.


----------

